# Bullets & gyno



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

8 days into cycle and had to ditch.

started T bullets in November with the intention of doing one a day for 21 days. Even in such a short period I noticed gains. Especially in recovery and drive.. However on day 6 I got gyno symptoms, small lumpy bit and puffy nip!! So I started nolvadex 20mg per day, on day eight of bullets symptoms still accurring so I stopped the bullets and carried on with the nolva, taken this for 25 days, symptoms stopped...

Now I know (or have been led to believe) the compounds in the bullets are not the kind that have high chances of gyno side effects, so maybe I'm just really prone to it!! :-(

My question:

should I find something that doesn't contain any of the same ingrediants or the next time I take bullets I should start nolvadex in advance and throughout the cycle.

Also if I did do the above (nolva b4/during/after) then how long should i leave it since my 8 day attempt.

Thanks for taking the time to read, your opinions are appreciated

cheers all


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You probably answered your own question some people are prone to gyno you could try something different and see if it happens again or use nolva from the beginning (can't remember if you said you done this)

I got great gains off h-drol so you could try that but give the buletts another go but use the nolva from the start...

Good luck!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if i got any signs of gyno i`d have stopped the second i noticed..

next time you could run it from day 1, but i`d probly try a diff compound..

tbh i reckon t bullets are a bit too harsh for me..

overheating at nite, back and shin pumps this time and thats on 3 nanas a day...

just goes to show theres no hard and fast rules and no guarentees..

and have reiterated to me to have nolva around which in all honesty i didnt have when i did bullets first time round.

first time round i also forgot to get any milk thistle and got chronic back pain that felt like i`d been punched in the side.

you cant knock it tho cos it does what it says on the tin...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I said on the bottle that the daily dose should be 1 or 2 caps subject to the users experience of such things, I think most people should try 1 a day rather than jump in straight away on 2. At least you will get to know if they agree or don't agree with you at the smaller dose before going in on the bigger dose and it being too much.

The T-Bullet shouldn't cause gyno, I know everyone is different but on their own they should be fine, I'm surprise to hear that people are experiencing any aromatisation effects from these.

Like anything, it all comes down to how badly you want something and the sacrifices people are prepared to make. At 1 point in my life I was obsessed with size, thru this I overate and took too much gear which led to me having gyno cut out both pecs, an abcess which required surgery, carpal tunnel in both hands which required surgery and is now coming back and will need operated on again soon not to mention problems I now have with my left knee and right shoulder through repetitive heavy lifting.

You know what, I don't regret any of it. I may have done it a bit differently if I knew 15 years ago what I know now, but I'd still have done it.

If T-Bullets had been an available option back then I'd have been taking them way before anapalon/anadrol/oxymethelone, at least I'd have known the product was what it said on the bottle and it was made in hygenic circumstances which to this day we don't know about with most of the gear on the market.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Cal, I know it sounds daft but I run them an extra day just incase I was imagining it. I know london said his nipples change slightly but go down once cycles finished.

The gyno was the only side I had,

if I do them again then I'll run nolva from the day before.

(how long should be left since my last cycle (only 8day remember)

extreme wrote:

The T-Bullet shouldn't cause gyno, I know everyone is different but on their own they should be fine, I'm surprise to hear that people are experiencing any aromatisation effects from these...

I didn't stack them with anything else mate

and I was surprised with the initial gains with only 1 a day for a week!

A good product, maybe not suited to me!


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

But how do they cause gyno?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry mate i thought i answered that the old memory going slowly i would give it 3 weeks or until your other sides have completely gone before giving them another bash.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Side note, apparently milk thistle can irritate or even cause gyno on its own in some people! I read a study recently. It seems to stimulate the hormones invovled in lactation.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

scoobylaw said:


> 8 days into cycle and had to ditch.
> 
> started T bullets in November with the intention of doing one a day for 21 days. Even in such a short period I noticed gains. Especially in recovery and drive.. However on day 6 I got gyno symptoms, small lumpy bit and puffy nip!! So I started nolvadex 20mg per day, on day eight of bullets symptoms still accurring so I stopped the bullets and carried on with the nolva, taken this for 25 days, symptoms stopped...
> 
> ...


How Good is your diet.?... i bet you this is the cause.. so many people think they have gyno.. when 9 times out of 10 its the fluid gathering around the nipple etc.which can be uncomfortable at times.?

steve


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

How good were your gains from T-Bullets?


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

How Good is your diet.?... i bet you this is the cause.. so many people think they have gyno.. when 9 times out of 10 its the fluid gathering around the nipple etc.which can be uncomfortable at times.?

Hi steve, thanks for your reply, I sinserly hope this is the case. However I only got the irritation etc when on the bullets, and after a few days on nolva the symptoms eased,

my diet is good by most peoples standards, but probably only 75% right for what it could be. Maybe it was phycological but I doubt this.

How/where can I find out more about the foods that can cause fluid to build around the nipple?

C8RSA

for 8 days at 1 a day I was pleased with my gains, and surprised at the bullets potency.

I had a Increase in strength, a higher desire to train and labido definatly increased.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> How Good is your diet.?... i bet you this is the cause.. so many people think they have gyno.. when 9 times out of 10 its the fluid gathering around the nipple etc.which can be uncomfortable at times.?
> 
> steve


Just out of interest, how would you know the difference between this and gyno, isn't it best to not take the risk?


----------

